# Logo Transparent auf buntem Hintergrund



## Ariane85 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Seite besitzt einen bunten Header, über diesen Header möchte ich ein Kooperations-Logo setzen. Dieses Logo wird rechtsbündig zum Browserfenster platziert und hat mehere Blautöne (Abstufung) und ist "Transparenz" gestellt.

Leider wird das o.g. Logo mit einer weissen Schriftkontur angeizeigt, sowohl im *.gif Format als auch im *.png Format. Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?

Danke für evtl. Hilfe
Ariane


----------



## elecfuture (26. Juli 2006)

hallo,

es kommt darauf an, wie komplex dein Logo ist. Es ist möglich, Textlogos Transparent zumachen. Aber da sollte das Logo eher größeren text haben.

Besser ist: Du legst das Logo auf deinen Header zB im Photoshop, scheidest es aus, speicherst es und legst es per CSS auf dein Header im HTML Code. Musste halt mit Pixel und Padding bzw. Margin ausrichten.

Das währen meine Tipps.


EDIT: Gib ma die URL zu deiner Website


----------



## Ariane85 (26. Juli 2006)

elecfuture, weniger ist manchmal mehr!

Für alle mit dem gleichen Problem - Eine Lösung gibt es hier: http://webfx.eae.net/dhtml/pngbehavior/pngbehavior.html

VG Ari


----------



## elecfuture (26. Juli 2006)

@Ariane85

Der Internet Explorer wird damit keine Probleme haben. Aber wie siehts mit Firefox aus?

Ich hab keine ahnung weil ich das nicht getestet habe, aber kanns ja mal schreiben ;-)


----------



## tobee (26. Juli 2006)

elecfuture hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Ariane85
> 
> Der Internet Explorer wird damit keine Probleme haben. Aber wie siehts mit Firefox aus?
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung weil ich das nicht getestet habe, aber kanns ja mal schreiben ;-)



Soweit ich gelesen habe gibt es leider nur einen Support für den IE





> This behavior adds support for the most powerful raster graphic format available to *Internet Explorer*. It is of course our all beloved PNG format I am talking about. This format can have an 8 bit alpha channel which allows the images to be semi transparent. Transparency allows images to have antialiased edges and this makes the images look more professional.



Tobee


----------



## Ariane85 (28. Juli 2006)

Ich habe das o.g . Script auf dem Webserver laufen, sowohl auf dem IE als auch im FF läuft es ohne Probleme.

Transparente *.png Bilder werden 1A angezeigt.

Alle Daten in einen Ordner
z.B. /png
blank.gif
pngbehavior.htc (ggf. Pfade anpassen)
logo.png

Fertig ist das Rezept.

Viel Spaß beim kochen ...

;-] Ari


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Könnte sich das mal anschauen. Falls du nichts dagegen hast  
Ich bekomme das irgendwie bei mir nicht hin


----------

